# How to force release a PC cd



## iKwak (Jul 9, 2004)

I inserted a blank CD-R into the iBook to check what it was and it was a software for the PC.
Now I can not eject the cd after pressing F12.


The cd is also not letting me shut down the iBook completely. :/ If I shutdown, it stalls and not shutdown.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know if its on the ibook, but on all PC's there is a little hole on the front of the cd-rom drive, and if you jam a paper clip in it, the drive door will pop open and the tray will slide out far enough for you to grab it.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

First, which model of iBook do you have?

If you can get the computer to at least restart, you can hold down the mouse button while it's starting up.

If you can't restart your computer, there should be a way to force it to restart. I have less experience with iBooks, but you could see if command-control-power still forces it to restart.

You could try to force Finder to quit with command-option-escape.

There also should be a reset button somewhere on the iBook.

There's always the small hole you can poke with a paper clip.

There are probably some better ways, but I can't think of them now.


----------

